# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون مكافحة غسل الاموال وتمويل الارهاب لسنة 2010م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الحيم

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب لسنة 2010م 

عملاً بأحكام دستور جمهورية السودان الإنتقالي لسنة 2005 ، أجاز المجلس الوطني ووقع رئيس الجمهورية القانون الآتي نصه :
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
يسمى هذا القانون ، " قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب لسنة 2010 " ، ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه .
وإلغاء واستثناء 
يلغى قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال لسنة 2004 ، على أن تظل جميع اللوائح والإجراءات والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه سارية إلى أن تلغى أو تعدل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون .
تفسير 
في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الأموال " يقصد بها الأموال بأنواعها ، مادية كانت أو معنوية ، منقولة أو ثابتة ، والعملات بجميع أنواعها أجنبية أو محلية ، والأوراق المالية والتجارية والصكوك والمستندات التي تثبت تملك أو حيازة الأموال أو أي حق متعلق بها ،
" البنك المركزي " يقصد به بنك السودان المركزي ،
" شخص " يقصد به أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي ،
" العلاقة المستمرة " يقصد بها أي علاقة تجارية أو مهنية ذات صلة بأحد الأنشطة المسماة في تعريف المؤسسة المالية وغير المالية متى ما توقعت المؤسسة المعنية أن تمتد العلاقة لفترة من الزمن ،
" العميل العابر " يقصد به العميل الذي لا تربطه علاقة مستمرة مع المؤسسة المالية أو غير المالية ،
" اللجنة " يقصد بها اللجنة الإدارية المنشأة بموجب أحكام المادة 29 ،
" المحافظ " يقصد به محافظ البنك المركزي ،
" المستفيد الحقيقي " يقصد به الشخص الطبيعي صاحب الملكية أو السيطرة الفعلية على العميل أو الشخص الذي تتم العملية لحسابه أو لمصلحته أو وفقاً لإرادته ،
" المؤسسات المالية " يقصد بها المصارف التجارية والشركات ومحلات الصرافة والوساطة وتشمل أي أشخاص أو جهات أخرى تمارس تجارياً وعلى نحو منتظم أياً من الأنشطة أو العمليات .
التالية لصالح العملاء أو لحسابهم :
1. قبول الودائع ،
2. منح الائتمان بجميع أنواعه ،
3. التأجير التمويلي ،
4. تحويل الأموال ،
5. إصدار أدوات الدفع بكافة أنواعها ومن ذلك بطاقات الدفع والائتمان والشيكات الشخصية والمصرفية ،
6. الضمانات والتعهدات المالية ،
7. التعامل في أدوات السوق النقدي وسوق رأس المال بيعاً وشراءً بما في ذلك التعامل في العملات الأجنبية وفى أسواق الصرف الآنية والآجلة ،
8. المشاركة في إصدار الأوراق وتقديم الخدمات المالية ذات الصلة بهذا الإصدار ،
9. المحافظ الاستثمارية وخدمات أمناء الاستثمار ،
10. إدارة وحفظ الأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة ،
11. التكافل أو التأمين على الحياة وأية منتجات تأمينية أخرى ذات عنصر استثماري .
" المؤسسات غير المالية " يقصد بها الأشخاص أو المؤسسات التي تمارس تجارياً أياً من الأنشطة التالية:
1. أندية ألعاب الحظ أو الميسر ،
2. السمسرة العقارية ،
3. تجارة المعادن أو الأحجار الثمينة ،
4. نشاط المحاماة أو المحاسبة كمهنة حرة ،
5. خدمات تأسيس الشركات والأنشطة الملحقة بها ،
6. أي أنشطة أخرى يصدر قرار من الوزير بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عليها .
" الوحدة " يقصد بها وحدة التحريات المالية المنشأة بموجب أحكام المادة 10 ،
" الوزير " يقصد به وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني .
الفصل الثاني
الرقابة والإشراف
جهات الرقابة والإشراف
تختص الجهات الآتية بالرقابة والإشراف على أنشطة المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية التابعة لها أو التي تقع في نطاق اختصاصها طبقاً للقانون المنظم لكل من هذه الجهات وهى :
1. البنك المركزي ، 
2. سوق الخرطوم للأوراق المالية ،
3. الهيئة العامة للرقابة على التأمين ،
4. أية جهة أخرى يصدر الوزير قراراً باختصاصها كجهة رقابة أو إشراف على أي من أنشطة المؤسسات المالية أو غير المالية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
واجبات جهات الرقابة والإشراف 
1. تكون لجهات الرقابة والإشراف الواجبات الآتية في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب : 
1. إصدار اللوائح المنفذة لأحكام هذا القانون كل في نطاق اختصاصه بالنسبة للمؤسسات المالية وغير المالية الخاضعة لرقابتها أو إشرافها، 
2. تعميم وتطوير إجراءات التدقيق ووسائل ومعايير متابعة التزام المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بمتطلبات مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ،
3. التحقيق من وفاء المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية التي تخضع لإشرافها أو رقابتها بالالتزامات المقررة بموجب هذا القانون ولها أن تستخدم كافة سلطاتها الرقابية أو الإشرافية في سبيل ذلك ، وتلتزم بإخطار الوحدة بأية معلومات يشتبه في أنها ذات صلة بمتحصلات أو تمويل الإرهاب ،
4. أي واجبات أخرى تقع على عاتق جهات الرقابة والإشراف في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو بموجب الاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية التي يكون السودان طرفاً فيها ،
5. استخدام سلطاتها الجزائية المقررة لها وفقاً للقوانين المنظمة لها في حالات إخلال المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بالتزاماتها بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون ،
2. يقوم البنك المركزي برصد ومراقبة حجم وحركة الأموال المحولة لخارج الدولة أو الواردة من خارجها من خلال المؤسسات المالية لاستكشاف ومعرفة أي خروج غير مألوف لحركة هذه الأموال لا يتناسب مع المعدلات الطبيعية أو العادية أو مع الواقع الاقتصادي للدولة .
الفصل الثالث
المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية
التزامات المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية
1. يجب على المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية الالتزام بالآتي : 
1. بذل العناية في التعرف على هوية العملاء والمستفيدين من الأشخاص والتحقق منها والتعرف على طبيعة نشاطهم وفقاً للوائح ، وعلى وجه الخصوص الحالات الآتية : 
• (أولا) عند بدء علاقة مستمرة مع العميل ،
• (ثانيا) عند القيام بعملية لعميل عابر تزيد قيمتها عن الحد الذي تحدده اللوائح ،
• (ثالثا) عند القيام بتحويلات برقية أو دولية ،
• (رابعا) عند وجود شكوك حول دقة أو صحة بيانات التعرف المسجلة سلفاً ،
• (خامسا) عند وجود شبهة غسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب ،
2. تصنيف عملائها ومنتجاتها حسب درجة مخاطر وقوع عمليات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب ،
3. المتابعة الدقيقة والمتواصلة للعمليات التي يقوم بها العملاء للتأكد من توافقها مع المعلومات المتوفرة عن هويتهم وطبيعة أنشطتهم ودرجة مخاطرها ، وتحديث البيانات والمعلومات والمستندات بصفة مستمرة وعلى وجه الخصوص إذا كان العميل مصنفاً بدرجة خطورة مرتفعة،
4. إخطار الوحدة بالمعاملات التي يشتبه في أنها تتعلق بمتحصلات أو تمويل إرهاب سواء تمت هذه المعاملات أم لم تتم على ألا يسرى التزام المحامين بالأخطار أذا كانت المعلومات التي تتعلق بعملائهم قد حصلوا عليها عند قيامهم بتقييم المركز القانوني للعميل أو تمثيله أمام القضاء أو تقديم الرأي القانوني في مسألة متعلقة بإجراءات قانونية بما في ذلك تقديم النصح بشأن بدء أو تفادى اتخاذ مثل هذه الإجراءات وذلك إذا كانت تلك المعلومات قد تم الحصول عليها قبل ابتداء أو بعد انتهاء الإجراءات القضائية ،
5. وضع النظم الداخلية لها على أن تتضمن السياسات الداخلية والإجراءات ونظم المراقبة والالتزام والتعيين والتدريب وفقاً للضوابط والمعايير والقواعد التي تضعها الجهات المختصة بما يتفق مع نشاط كل منها ودرجة مخاطر غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ،
6. الاحتفاظ بالسجلات والبيانات الآتية : 
• (أولا) السجلات والبيانات المتعلقة بهوية العميل والمستفيد الحقيقي لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ انتهاء العملية أو تاريخ إنهاء العلاقة أيهما أطول ،
• (ثانيا) السجلات والبيانات المتعلقة بالعمليات المحلية أو الدولية لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ انتهاء العملية ،
• (ثالثا) أي سجلات أو بيانات أخرى بتعيين الاحتفاظ بها وفق أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه ،
• (رابعا) السجلات والبيانات المتعلقة باشتباه أو قضية لحين البت فيها وأن تجاوزت المدة المحددة قانوناً للاحتفاظ .
7. تحدد اللوائح أنواع السجلات والبيانات التي يجب الاحتفاظ بها وقواعد إجراءات الحفظ على نحو يسهل معه استرجاعها فور طلبها في صورة مقبولة لدى المحاكم .
8. يجوز للوزير أن يستثنى أي مؤسسة مالية أو غير مالية من الالتزامات المقررة في هذا الفصل بقرار مسبب يصدره .
مزاولة عمليات التحويلات البرقية 
يجب على المؤسسات المالية التي تزاول عمليات التحويلات البرقية أن ترفق بنموذج بيانات التعرف على الهوية وفق ما تحددها اللوائح ، وفى حالة عدم الإرفاق يجب على الجهات ا لمالية المرسل إليها السعي للحصول على هذا البيان من خلال الجهة المالية المرسلة وفى حالة الفشل يجب عليها أن تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لضمان أن التحويل لا يتعلق بغسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب أو ترفض استلامه متى ما قدرت ارتفاع درجة المخاطر .
سرية المعلومات 
يحظر الإفصاح بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر أو بأية وسيلة أخرى ، لغير السلطات المختصة بتطبيق هذا القانون ، عن أي إجراء من إجراءات الإخطار أو التحري أو الفحص التي تتخذ في شأن العملية التي يشتبه في أنها تتعلق بمتحصلات أو تمويل إرهاب .
انتفاء المسئولية 
تنتفي المسئولية الجنائية والمدنية والإدارية والتأديبية بالنسبة لأي شخص يقوم بحسن نية بواجب الإخطار عن أي معاملة مشتبه فيها أو تقديم معلومات أو بيانات عنها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
الفصل الرابع 
وحدة التحريات المالية
إنشاء الوحدة
تنشأ بالبنك المركزي وحدة مستقلة تسمى ، " وحدة التحريات المالية " ، يتم توفير التمويل اللازم لها وتختص بتحليل المعلومات التي تتعلق بالأموال المشتبه في أنها متحصلة من جريمة أو من تمويل الإرهاب وإرسالها المعلومات للنيابة المختصة للتصرف فيها متى قدرت قيام دلائل على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 أو أي قانون يحل محله ، وكذلك أي جريمة منصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي قانون أخرى .
تشكيل الوحدة 
1. تشكل الوحدة بموجب قرار يصدره المحافظ برئاسة مدير الوحدة وعضوية عدد مناسب من الخبراء والمختصين في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب .
2. يحدد القرار كيفية إدارة الوحدة ونظام العمل فيها .
سرية المعلومات بالوحدة 
1. يلتزم العاملون بالوحدة بعدم إفشاء سرية المعلومات التي يتصل علمهم بها أثناء تأدية أعمالهم الوظيفية ، ويستمر هذا الالتزام إلى ما بعد تركهم العمل بالوحدة . ولا يجوز الإفصاح عن هذه المعلومات إلا للأغراض المبينة في هذا القانون .
2. يسرى الالتزام الوارد في البند (1) على كل من يطلع بحكم مهنته أو وظيفته أو عمله بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر على تلك المعلومات .
طلب المعلومات 
1. مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 6(1)(د ) الخاصة بالتزامات المحامين بالإخطار يجب على الوحدة أن تطلب من أي مؤسسة مالية أو غير مالية أية معلومات تكون مفيدة للقيام بوظيفتها أو بناءً على طلب تتلقاه من وحدة تحريات مالية أجنبية ويتعين على المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية أن تزود الوحدة بتلك المعلومات والمستندات خلال المدة والكيفية التي تحددها الوحدة .
2. يجب على الوحدة ، في حالات استثنائية أثناء فحص حالات الاشتباه أن تطلب من الجهات التالية معلومات إضافية متى اعتبرتها مفيدة للقيام بوظيفتها أو بناءً على طلب تتلقاه من الوحدة ، والجهات هي : 
1. جهات إنفاذ القانون ،
2. جهات الرقابة واأخرى. ،
3. أي جهة إدارية أخرى .
إخطار جهات الرقابة والإشراف 
يجب على الوحدة أن تخطر جهات الرقابة والإشراف بأي شبهة إخلال بأحكام هذا القانون يقع من جانب المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية التي تخضع لسلطتها الرقابية أو الإشرافية .
الوقف المؤقت للمعاملة المشتبه فيها 
يجب على الوحدة في حالات استثنائية أثناء فحص حالات الاشتبتاه التي تلقتها أن تأمر بوقف المعاملة محل الاشتباه مؤقتاً لمدة لا تجاوز خمسة أيام ، وعلى الوحدة خلال هذه المدة أن تحيل الإخطار إلى النيابة فور توافر دلائل على قيام جريمة .
الأمر التحفظي 
1. يجب على الوحدة عند الاقتضاء ، وعند قيام دلائل على وقوع جريمة أن تطلب من المدعى العام أن يصدر أمراً بالتحفظ على الأموال محل الاشتباه ، وللمدعى العام إذا ما قدر جدية الطلب أن يأمر مؤقتاً بالتحفظ على الأموال لمدة لا تزيد عن أسبوعين ، وعليه أن يعرض الأمر على المحكمة الإستئنافية المختصة قبل انتهاء المدة .
2. يجوز لوزير العدل من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءً على طلب مقدم من الوحدة أن يأمر بإلغاء أمر المدعى العام بالتحفظ متى انتهت الضرورة التي اقتضت إصداره أو انتفت عناصر الاشتباه .
3. يجوز للمحكمة الإستئنافية المختصة بعد سماع أقوال ذوى الشأن أن تأمر بمد أمر المدعى العام بالتحفظ لمدد لا تزيد في مجموعها عن شهرين أو أن تأمر بإلغائه وتفصل المحكمة في هذا الأمر على وجه الاستعجال .
4. يجوز لذوى الشأن أن يتظلموا من هذا الأمر إلى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ إخطارهم بالأمر .
استلام الإخطار 
على الوحدة إفادة المؤسسة باستلامها للإخطار وفقاً للضوابط التي تبينها اللوائح .
نشر التقارير 
تلتزم الوحدة بنشر تقارير دورية عن أنشطتها تتضمن بيانات إحصائية ودراسات تحليلية في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
تبادل المعلومات 
يكون للوحدة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب الوحدات النظيرة في الدول الأخرى أن تتبادل معها المعلومات على أن تلتزم بقواعد السرية وشرط المعاملة بالمثل ولا يجوز أن تستخدم تلك المعلومات إلا في الأغراض المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب .
الفصل الخامس
اللجنة الإدارية
إنشاء اللجنة الإدارية ومقرها والإشراف عليها
1. تنشأ لجنة تسمى ، " اللجنة الإدارية لمكافحة جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب " ، وتكون لها شخصية اعتبارية وتشكل على النحو الآتي : 
1. المدعى العام لجمهورية السودان رئيساً 
2. نائب المحافظ بالبنك المركزي رئيساً مناوباً
3. وكيل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني عضواً 
4. وكيل وزارة التجارة الخارجية عضواً 
5. وكيل وزارة الخارجية عضواً
6. وكيل وزارة الاستثمار عضواً 
7. مدير الإدارة العامة للجنايات (المباحث) عضواً
8. مدير إدارة منظمات الشرطة الدولية والإقليمية (الإنتربول) عضواً 
9. مدير الإدارة العامة لشرطة الجمارك عضواً
10. أمين عام ديوان الضرائب عضواً
11. مدير عام الرقابة المصرفية عضواً ومقرراً 
12. رئيس دائرة الأمن الاقتصادي والاستثماري (بدائرة الأمن التجاري) عضواً 
13. مدير عام المركز القومى للمعلومات عضواً 
14. مدير وحدة التحقيقات المالية عضواً 
2. يكون مقر اللجنة بولاية الخرطوم .
3. تخضع اللجنة لإشراف الوزير .
اختصاصات اللجنة وسلطاتها 
1. تكون اللجنة هي السلطة الإدارية العليا في مكافحة غسل الأموال وتختص بوضع السياسة العامة والخطط والبرامج لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم يكون للجنة الاختصاصات والسلطات الآتية : 
1. التخطيط لمكافحة جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، إصدار القواعد الإرشادية للتحري الإداري والفحص والملاحقة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة ،
2. متابعة ودراسة التطورات العالمية والإقليمية في مجال غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب والمشاركة في الندوات والمؤتمرات والمحافل الدولية ذات الصلة ،
3. تسهيل تبادل المعلومات مع السلطات المماثلة ، والتنسيق بين الجهات الممثلة في اللجنة ،
4. وضع البرامج لتأهيل وتدريب الكوادر العاملة في مجال مكافحة جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ،
5. وضع الموازنة العامة السنوية للجنة ورفعها للوزير لإجازتها ،
6. أي اختصاصات أخرى تكون لازمة لأداء أعمالها .
2. يجوز للجنة أن تفوض أياً من سلطاتها لرئيسها أو لأي عضو فيها أو للوحدة بالشروط التي تراها مناسبة.
قسم اللجنة 
يجب أن يؤدى رئيس اللجنة وأعضاؤها قبل تسلمهم مهام عملهم القسم الوارد بالجدول الملحق بهذا القانون أمام الوزير .
الحصانة 
لا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراءات قانونية ضد رئيس اللجنة أو أي عضو فيها أو أي من العاملين بها في أي مسألة تتعلق بمجال عمله إلا بعد أخذ الإذن اللازم من الوزير .
الفصل السادس
الأحكام المالية الموارد المالية للجنة 
تكون للجنة الموارد المالية الآتية :
1. ما تخصصه لها الدولة من اعتمادات مالية ،
2. الهبات والتبرعات التي تقبلها اللجنة،
3. أي موارد مالية أخرى .
استخدام موارد اللجنة 
تستخدم موارد اللجنة في تسيير أعمالها وتنفيذ اختصاصاتها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
موازنة اللجنة 
تكون للجنة موازنة مستقلة تعد وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة التي تقررها الدولة من وقت لآخر ويجب على اللجنة أن ترفع تلك الموازنة لمجلس الوزراء عن طريق الوزير قبل نهاية كل سنة مالية بوقت كاف .
حفظ الحسابات والدفاتر والسجلات وإيداع الأموال 
1. يجب على اللجنة أن تحتفظ بحسابات صحيحة ومستوفاة لأعمالها وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة ، وحفظ الدفاتر والسجلات المتعلقة بذلك .
2. تودع اللجنة أموالها بالبنك المركزي أو في أي مصرف آخر في حسابات جارية أو كودائع استثمارية على أن يكون التعامل في تلك الحسابات والسحب منها وفقاً للكيفية التي تحددها اللجنة .
المراجعة 
تراجع حسابات اللجنة بوساطة ديوان المراجعة القومى أو أي مراجع قانوني آخر يوافق عليه المراجع العام وتحت إشرافه ، بعد نهاية كل سنة مالية .
بيان الحساب الختامي وتقرير ديوان المراجعة القومى 
1. ترفع اللجنة للوزير خلال ثلاثة أشهر من انتهاء السنة المالية البيانات والتقارير الآتية : 
1. بيان الحساب الختامي ،
2. تقرير ديوان المراجعة القومى ،
3. تقرير يوضح سير عمل اللجنة .
2. تتم مناقشة البيانات والتقارير المشار إليها في البند (1) في اجتماع يرأسه الوزير وبحضور المراجع العام ورئيس اللجنة أو من يمثلها لإقرارها وإجازتها .
الفصل السابع 
أحكام عامة
العاملون باللجنة
يعتبر رئيس اللجنة وأعضاؤها والعاملون بها موظفين عموميين لأغراض القانون الجنائي .
المحكمة المختصة 
تكون المحكمة الجنائية العامة هي المختصة بنظر مخالفات جرائم غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب .
بطلان التصرف القانوني 
يعتبر باطلاً كل تصرف قانوني تم بهدف تجنيب أي أموال أو ممتلكات تمت فيها إجراءات المصادرة أو الحجز القانونية ، وفى هذه الحالة لا يرد إلى المتصرف إليه حسن النية إلا المبلغ الذي دفعه بالفعل .
جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب 
1. يعد مرتكباً لجريمة غسل الأموال كل شخص يأتي سلوكاً ينطوي على اكتساب متحصلات أو حيازتها أو التصرف فيها أو استعمالها أو نقلها أو إدارتها أو حفظها أو استبدالها أو إيداعها أو استثمارها وذلك بالتلاعب في قيمتها أو حركتها أو تحويلها أو يؤدى إلى إخفاء أو تمويه مصدرها أو الطبيعة الحقيقية لها أو مكانها أو كيفية التصرف فيها أو ملكيتها أو الحقوق المتعلقة بها سواء وقعت هذه الجريمة التي نتجت عنها المتحصلات داخل السودان أو خارجه وبشرط أن يكون معاقباً عليها في كل من القانون السوداني وقانون الدولة التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة .
2. يعد مرتكباً لجريمة تمويل الإرهاب كل من يقوم بجمع أو تقديم الأموال بشكل مباشرة أو غير مباشر لغرض ارتكاب فعل إرهابي أو لغرض استخدامه بوساطة منظمة إرهابية أو فرد إرهابي ، ويقصد بالفعل الإرهابي كل فعل مجرم في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001 أو أي قانون يحل محله أو أي فعل ذي طبيعة إرهابية مجرم بموجب اتفاقية دولية يكون السودان طرفاً فيها .
3. يعد مرتكباً الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل كل من يشرع في أو يتفق جنائياً أو يشارك أو يحرص أو يعاون على ارتكاب أي منها ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المقررة على الفاعل الأصلي .
العقوبات 
1. دون المساس بأي عقوبة أشد منصوصاً عليها في أي قانون آخر ، يعاقب عند الإدانة ، كل شخص يخالف أحكام هذا القانون وذلك على الوجه الآتي : 
1. الشخص الطبيعي : السجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ضعف المال محل الجريمة ،
2. الشخص الاعتباري : الغرامة التي لا تجاوز ضعف المتحصلات ، ويعاقب الشخص الطبيعي الذي ارتكب الجريمة باسم أو لمصلحة الشخص الاعتباري بعقوبة السجن والغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ ) ، كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بحل الشخص الاعتباري ، وقف نشاطه كلياً أو جزئياً أو تغيير الإدارة .
2. بالإضافة للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) تصادر متحصلات الجريمة والأدوات المستخدمة في ارتكابها أو المعدة لذلك ، وإذا تعذر ضبط المتحصلات للمحكمة أن تأمر بمصادرة أموال أخرى مساوية لها في القيمة .
التصرف في الأموال المصادرة 
1. تودع الأموال المصادرة بموجب أحكام المادة 34(2) في صندوق خاص تقوم اللجنة بإنشائه والإشراف عليه ويتم استخدام هذه الأموال في الآتي : 
1. مكافحة جرائم غسل الأموال وغيرها من الجرائم الاقتصادية ،
2. صرف الحوافز للأشخاص أو الأجهزة التي تساهم بصورة بارزة في التبليغ والكشف عن جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب موضوع المصادرة ويجوز للجنة التقرير بشأن ونوعية أو مقدار هذه الحوافز ،
3. مكافحة ومعالجة الأمراض المستعصية ،
4. أي استخدامات أخرى تراها اللجنة مناسبة عند الضرورة .
2. تحتفظ اللجنة بحساب خاص للأموال المصادرة والتي تودع في الصندوق والمبالغ المسحوبة لأغراض الاستخدام المنصوص عليها في البند (1) .
الإعلان عن العملة 
1. يجب على كل شخص عند دخوله إلى البلاد أو مغادرته لها الإفصاح للسلطات الجمركية عما يحمله وفق اللوائح والمنشورات ، وذلك من النقد وأي أداة مالية لحاملها قابلة للتداول سواء كانت بالعملة الوطنية أو الأجنبية ، أو المعادن والأحجار الثمينة .
2. يكون الإفصاح على نموذج يتضمن قيمة الأموال المشار إليها وبيانات هوية المسافر وأية بيانات أخرى تحددها وحدة التحريات المالية على أن تتاح نماذج الإفصاح في أماكن محددة وظاهرة في صالات السفر والوصول في المنافذ المختلفة ، أو يتم توزيعها على القادمين والمغادرين والسلطات الجمركية من مأموري الضبط القضائي .
3. في حالة عدم القيام بواجب الإفصاح أو تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة بشأنه ، أو قيام دلائل على ارتكابه جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب ، سؤال المخالف عن مصدر ما بحوزته ، وأغراض استخدامها ، ولها في هذه الحالات أن تحجز على الأموال محل الإفصاح لمدة لا تزيد عن أسبوع ، لحين التحقق من قيام دلائل على ارتكابه جريمة غسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب .
4. يجب على السلطات الجمركية أن تحيل الأمر إلى النيابة المختصة متى توافرت دلائل على ارتكاب جريمة .
5. تكون شرطة الجمارك هي السلطة الجمركية المختصة بتلقي نماذج الإفصاح وذلك في منافذ الدخول والمغادرة ، وعليها أن تعين مسئول اتصال رئيسي يمثلها لدى الوحدة في شئون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، على أن يكون ذا كفاءة وخبرة بهذه الشئون ، ومن مستوى وظيفي مناسب لأداء المهام المنوطة به وإخطار الوحدة باسم ممثلها وبمن يحل محله في حالة غيابه .
سلطة إصدار اللوائح 
يصدر الوزير المختص ووحدة التحريات المالية وجهات الرقابة والإشراف كل في مجال اختصاصه اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون
*

----------

